# Δεν σας αρέσει, ε; Εμένα όμως θα μ' άρεζε!



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Οι τύποι *άρεζε* και *άρεζαν* είναι διαλεκτικοί των βόρειων ιδιωμάτων στην ελληνική, για τον παρατατικό τού ρ. _αρέσω_ (που, η επίσημη γραμματική λέει, ταυτίζεται με τον αόρ.: _άρεσα_). Οι υπόλοιποι τσινάνε όταν τ' ακούνε, τα λεξικά (πλην ΛΚΝ, το οποίο με συνέπεια καταγράφει και το βορειοελλαδικό ιδίωμα, και Μεσαιωνικού - Γεωργακά, τα οποία αποδελτίωσαν και καταγράφουν και τύπο ενεστ. _αρέζω_) δεν το αναφέρουν (ούτε το Λεξισκόπιο), αλλά πάρτε το απόφαση ότι το λέμε κι έτσι. Βέβαια στον προσεγμένο γραπτό λόγο, ιδίως αν δεν αναπαράγει προφορικό λόγο, καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται (εκτός κι αν γράφετε για τα _Σπορ του Βορρά_ ). Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τ' αποδεχθούν κι οι νότιοι. ;)

Δεν είναι χωρίς αξία η διάκριση παρατατικού-αορίστου (_άρεζα_ vs _άρεσα_)· μην λησμονείτε άλλωστε ότι τα βόρεια ιδιώματα εισήγαγαν (ευτυχώς!) και τη διάκριση με την κατάληξη -_αν_ στον παρατατικό (_καθόμα__σταν _vs _καθόμαστε_, που ταυτίζεται με τον ενεστ.: _καθόμαστε_).

Χρήση στο διαδίκτυο: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%B6%CE%B5+OR+%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%B6%CE%B1%CE%BD&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

Αντιδράσεις: http://www.gurforum.org/2009/07/02/γλωσσικές-απορίες-και-παράπονα/comment-page-2/


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 18, 2009)

Αγαπητέ μου,

Κατανοώ την προτίμησή σας και το σκεπτικό που την περιβάλλει.

Ατυχώς, ορισμένες διακρίσεις χρήσιμες στον λόγο δεν έχουν ελπίδα να επικρατήσουν. Όπως συνέβη με την επικράτηση του τύπου _κάνω _τόσο στο συνοπτικό όσο και στο διαρκές ποιόν ενεργείας (και την απώλεια του _κάμνω_, για την οποία έγραφε με λύπη ο Αγαπ. Τσοπανάκης), έτσι και το _αρέσκω_, αντί να μεταπλαστεί ομαλά, παραχώρησε τη θέση του στον συνοπτικό τύπο _αρέσω _για όλες τις χρήσεις. Αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο απροσδόκητο στα Ελληνικά, όπου ορισμένα ρήματα διακρίνουν (εκτός συγκειμένου) τον συνοπτικό από τον μη συνοπτικό τύπο μόνο στη γραφή (π.χ. _ανέβαλλα - ανέβαλα, συνέβαλλε - συνέβαλε, ποίκιλλαν - ποίκιλαν_ κ.ά.). Η περίπτωση του _κατάσχω _μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει να διευρύνετε ακόμη περισσότερο την εικόνα.

Ο τύπος _άρεζε _για τον παρατατικό δεν πρόκειται να εξαπλωθεί όσο ο ενεστώτας αντιστέκεται σθεναρά και η καθολική χρήση είναι _μου / του / μας αρέσει _ (αντί _αρέζει_). Τέτοιες φαινομενικώς απροσδόκητες χρήσεις δεν ξαφνιάζουν αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι τα κοινά ρήματα τείνουν να διατηρούν τύπους ανώμαλους, συχνά αρχαϊκούς και κάποτε αντισχηματικούς.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 18, 2009)

Στο χωριό μου (Βόρεια Ελλάδα κάργα), άμα σ' ακούσνε να λες "μου άρεσε", θα σε πούνε ότι "κάμνεις τον πρωτευουσιάνο".
Το παλαβό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι πολλοί "ντόπιοι" (είμαστε αχταρμάς "ντόπιων μακεδόνων", προσφύγων από Ανατολική Ρωμυλία και Μικρά Ασία) έχουν μια επιπλέον ιδιαίτερη σχέση με αυτό το ρήμα: χρησιμοποιούν το "θ" αντί του "ζ" (ή του "σ").
Λένε δηλαδή, "με αρέ*θ*(ει) η τσούσκα", "πολύ με άρε*θ*ε να πααίνω στο σχολείο".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο: "Και οι πλούσιοι δεν αρέσουν τη δουλειά."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

Τυπικά βορειοελλαδίτικο, νομίζω.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 19, 2014)

Το βορειοελλαδίτικο θα ήταν: _και τους πλούσιους αρέσει η δουλειά_. Εδώ μάλλον έχουμε το άβολο απρόσωπο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, αυτά είναι τίποτε διάλεκτοι; Εγώ πρώτη φορά ακούω τέτοιες συντάξεις. Το πολύ-πολύ να ήταν "και οι πλούσιοι δεν τους αρέσει η δουλειά", αν και δεν θα το έλεγα "τυπικά βορειοελλαδίτικο".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2014)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό δεν είναι τυπικό βορειοελλαδίτικο. Πες τα, βρε Ελληγεννή!


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2014)

Η ανάγκη για προσωπική σύνταξη έχει οδηγήσει στην ευημερία του _γουστάρω_, που όμως είναι μόνο της πιάτσας (προς το παρόν). Me gusta...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2014)

Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το "γουστάρω" όποτε το επιτρέπει το ύφος του διαλόγου, κι ένας από τους λόγους είναι η άγαρμπη σύνταξη του "αρέσω".


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2014)

+1. Αυτή όμως η στραμπουληγμένη σύνταξη του _αρέσω_, τι μοναδικό, αυτόφωτο χρώμα που δίνει στην ερώτηση "σου αρέσω;" !...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από υπότιτλο: "Και οι πλούσιοι δεν αρέσουν τη δουλειά."


Εγώ πάντως, από τη δική μου εμπειρία, επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι τυπικά βορειοελλαδίτικο. Τουλάχιστον στη Θεσσαλονίκη προ 40ετίας και προ 30ετίας ακουγόταν κάργα η σύνταξη αυτή. Το "αρέσω" το είχαν ακριβώς όπως έχουμε το "γουστάρω". 

Μάλιστα, διάβασα πρώτα την τελευταία σελίδα σχολίων, χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το παραπάνω ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας το οποίο αφορούσαν τα σχόλια, και έλεγα μέσα μου "Μα αφού το τυπικά βορειολλαδίτικο θα ήταν 'δεν αρέσουν'."

Είναι σίγουρα υπαρκτότατη σύνταξη. Όχι πως θα πρότεινα τη χρήση της σε υπότιτλο, παρ' όλ' αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2014)

Κι εμένα βορειοελλαδίτικο μου φάνηκε. Άμα ήταν και αρέζω αντί για αρέσω, ακόμα καλύτερα. 
Αλλά αξέχαστο θα μου μείνει το καλλιγραμμο σώμα της εγκεφαλικά νεκρής που λέει η Άλεξ πιο πάνω.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2014)

Είναι απλά κακή μετάφραση από κάποιον με μηδενικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο -και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Μια φορά, πάντως, δεν είναι βορειοελλαδικό


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως 32 χρόνια στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ των ποτών το αρέσω σε τέτοια χρήση και σύνταξη, ούτε από συνομήλικους ούτε από μικρότερους ούτε από μεγαλύτερους. Εκτός κι αν ήταν καμμιά παροδική αργκοτική χρήση μικρής έκτασης, προ 40ετίας, που εξαφανίστηκε ολοσχερώς έκτοτε.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2014)

Σιγά βρε Έλλη, 40ετία! Δεν έχουν περάσει ούτε τα μισά από τότε που έφυγα από την Ξάνθη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Είναι απλά κακή μετάφραση από κάποιον με μηδενικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο -και στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά.


Δυστυχώς όλη η μετάφρασή του αυτό δείχνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 21, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Μια φορά, πάντως, δεν είναι βορειοελλαδικό





Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πάντως 32 χρόνια στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ των ποτών το αρέσω σε τέτοια χρήση και σύνταξη, ούτε από συνομήλικους ούτε από μικρότερους ούτε από μεγαλύτερους. Εκτός κι αν ήταν καμμιά παροδική αργκοτική χρήση μικρής έκτασης, προ 40ετίας, που εξαφανίστηκε ολοσχερώς έκτοτε.


Εμένα η αδελφή μου σπούδασε Θεσσαλονίκη από το 74, παντρεύτηκε Σαλονικιό το 78, έκαναν δύο παιδιά, έμεινε εκεί λίγα χρόνια και αρχές του 80 μετακόμισαν Αθήνα. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα είχαμε πολύ στενή επαφή με την οικογένεια του γαμπρού μου, μεγάλη οικογένεια, με πολλές θείες και ξαδέλφια, και με το φιλικό τους περιβάλλον, συνολικά δηλαδή αρκετές δεκάδες άτομα, όλοι Θεσσαλονικείς, μεσοαστοί, διαφόρων ηλικιών. Σε αυτό το περιβάλλον είχα ακούσει αυτή τη σύνταξη, αρκετά συχνά, δηλαδή ήταν συνηθισμένη. Προφανώς δεν είναι αργκοτική και προφανώς είναι σαλονικιώτικη, έστω ας πούμε σε συγκεκριμένη εποχή και κοινωνικά στρώματα, αυτό δεν το ξέρω, αλλά πολύ περιορισμένη δεν νομίζω να ήταν: οι άνθρωποι αυτοί δεν ήταν κάποια μικρή περιθωριακή ομάδα, ήταν συνηθισμένοι άνθρωποι, ένα τυχαίο δείγμα της μέσης τάξης.

Από το 84 ως το 90 έμεινα Θεσσαλονίκη ως φοιτήτρια. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι εκείνο το διάστημα άκουγα πολύ τη σύνταξη αυτή, αλλά οι παρέες μου ήταν κυρίως φοιτητές από άλλες πόλεις, με λίγες εξαιρέσεις. Εξακολουθούσα όμως να την ακουω από τους συγγενείς τους γαμπρού μου (με τους οποίους φυσικά είχα επαφή, πήγαινα για φαγητό καμιά φορά, για καφέ, για κανένα μπάνιο στο εξοχικό τους το καλοκαίρι, τέτοια πράγματα). Την άκουγα επίσης από τους γονείς, θείους και παππούδες μιας συμφοιτήτριάς μου Σαλονικιάς.

Αυτά είναι τα δεδομένα μου, αξιολογήστε τα όπως νομίζετε. Πάντως δε μου φαίνεται και για ανύπαρκτη η σύνταξη βρε παιδιά, τόσοι άνθρωποι για τόσα χρονια τη χρησιμοποιούσαν (και ίσως τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη, απλά εγώ έχω χρόνια να τους δω και άλλωστε οι μισοί έχουν πεθάνει).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2014)

Παιδιά, εγώ πάντως έχω φίλους βορειοελλαδίτες που το λένε κανονικότατα, και μάλιστα με ζήτα: _δεν τ' αρέζω αυτό_. Δεν είναι βέβαια Θεσσαλονικείς, η μία π.χ. είναι από τα Γιαννιτσά. Και να μη λέμε και ηλικίες, αλλά τα σαράντα δεν τα έχω κλείσει ακόμα


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Κοιτάξτε, ο μεταφραστής είναι αναμφισβήτητα Βορειοελλαδίτης, επειδή γράφει "τον τηλεφώνησα" και τα παρόμοια. Αλλά φαίνεται πως ακόμα και άτομα που έχουν γεννηθεί και ζουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπως ο Ελληγεννής, δεν έχουν ακούσει τη συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη. Μήπως δεν χρησιμοποιείται στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά σε άλλες περιοχές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2014)

Θα με κάνετε να αρχίσω να ρωτάω Κοζανίτες, Καβαλιώτες, Κιλκισιώτες και Σερραίους. :)

Το _άρεζε_ αντί _άρεσε_, στον παρατατικό, χρησιμοποιείται, αν και θα έλεγα σπάνια -τουλάχιστον σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
[h=1]Δεν σας αρέσει, ε; Εμένα όμως θα μ' άρεζε![/h]


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Παιδιά, εγώ πάντως έχω φίλους βορειοελλαδίτες που το λένε κανονικότατα, και μάλιστα με ζήτα: _δεν τ' αρέζω αυτό_.


Εμ, ναι. :)
.
.


daeman said:


> *Δεν σας αρέσει, ε; Εμένα όμως θα μ' άρεζε!*


Με έκπληξη (ευχάριστη, βέβαια!) διαπιστώνω ότι πρέπει να είναι το νήμα μας με τα περισσότερα λάικ!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2014)

Κι εγώ σπούδασα στην Ξάνθη όχι πριν 40 χρόνια αλλά τέλη δεκαετίας '80 και το αναγνωρίζω από εκεί. 

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι αλλού: ο μεταφραστής πληρώθηκε για να μεταφράσει στα ελληνικά. Αυτό, ελλείψει άλλων δεδομένων, σημαίνει νεοελληνική κοινή, όχι τοπικά ιδιώματα ή διαλέκτους. Γιατί θα πρέπει ο επιμελητής να κάθεται να διορθώνει ΚΑΙ αυτά; Άλλωστε δεν είναι άγνωστη στον μεταφραστή η ελληνική γλώσσα των δημοσίων εγγράφων. 

ΥΓ Κάποτε μου έλεγε κάποιος εδώ στο Λονδίνο ότι η επιχείρησή του ζήταγε ελληνόφωνο τηλεφωνητή και εμφανίστηκε κάποιος ο οποίος τους είπε ότι μπορεί να κάνει και διαλέκτους και τοπικές προφορές. Ο Άγγλος διευθυντής το θεώρησε πλεονέκτημα με το σκεπτικό ότι έτσι θα τον καταλαβαίνουν όλοι οι Έλληνες (!!!). Ευτυχώς του εξήγησε κάποιος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...
> Με έκπληξη (ευχάριστη, βέβαια!) διαπιστώνω ότι πρέπει να είναι το νήμα μας με τα περισσότερα λάικ!



E, δε σ' άρεζε που τα «Μ' αρέσει» πέφτουν βροχή στο «Μ' άρεζε»; Εμένα μ' αρέει. :laugh:



Spoiler






> Του σποτάκι στου ράδιου που φτιάκαμαν σ'αρέει; Αν σ'αρέει πάτα του "Μ' αρέει", αν δε σ'αρέει να του ξανακούεις. Είνι καλό.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Παιδιά, εγώ πάντως έχω φίλους βορειοελλαδίτες που το λένε κανονικότατα, και μάλιστα με ζήτα: _δεν τ' αρέζω αυτό_. Δεν είναι βέβαια Θεσσαλονικείς, η μία π.χ. είναι από τα Γιαννιτσά. Και να μη λέμε και ηλικίες, αλλά τα σαράντα δεν τα έχω κλείσει ακόμα



Άλλο το «δεν _*το*_ αρέσω αυτό» και άλλο «δεν αρέσω αυτό». Το πρώτο χρησιμοποιείται. Παλιότερα τουλάχιστον. Είναι αργκό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι βορειοελλαδικό, πάντως. Το δεύτερο δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2014)

Σωστά, η σύνταξη "το αρέσω" είναι υπαρκτή. Π.χ. σήμερα μόλις μού είπε μια κυρία "πολύ τα αρέσω τα μελομακάρονα". Όμως αυτό δεν είναι ιδίωμα, είναι ακριβώς παλιότερη αργκοτική χρήση, όπως λέει ο Gilgamesh.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2014)

Σωστά, θα λέγανε ας πούμε "πολύ τα αρέσω τα μελομακάρονα".

Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα αν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αργκό, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κυρίες της μεσοαστικής τάξης δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάνε αργκό. Το ΛΚΝ λέει "προφορικό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα, που χρησιμοποιείται ως συνθηματική γλώσσα από ορισμένες κοινωνικές ή επαγγελματικές ομάδες (περιθώριο, υπόκοσμος, νέοι κ.ά.)". Ούτε περιθώριο ήταν οι κυρίες, ούτε υπόκοσμος, σας το υπογράφω. Μετά όμως δίνει ως παράδειγμα "επαγγελματική/επαρχιώτικη αργκό". Τέτοια χρήση δεν ήξερα, καιρός να τη μάθω λοιπόν. Το επαγγελματική δε μου κολλάει, με το επαρχιώτικη τι θα μπορούσε να παίζει, αναρωτιέμαι. Ξέρω ότι είχαν καταγωγή από τη Μικρά Ασία (με εξαίρεση μια οικογενειακή φίλη που δεν ξέρω από πού κρατούσε η σκούφια της και που επίσης χρησιμοποιούσε αυτή τη σύνταξη). Τονίζω πάντως το "καταγωγή" μη φανταστεί κανείς ότι είχαν έρθει από εκεί πρόσφατα - Σαλονικιοί ήταν, δεύτερη τρίτη γενιά τουλάχιστον, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς.

Δεν ξέρω, μου φαίνεται κάπως υπερβολή παρ' όλ' αυτά να το χαρακτηρίσουμε "αργκό". Η θεία Χρυσούλα και η γιαγιά Ματού και η κυρία Ουρανία να μιλάνε αργκό, δηλαδή, κάπως μου χτυπάει.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 25, 2014)

Έγραψα πως είναι αργκό επειδή την θυμάμαι αυτήν την έκφραση από μάγκικες στιχομυθίες. 

Από 'κει και πέρα μία αργκοτική έκφραση περνάει ενδεχομένως, μετά από γενιές, στην καθομιλούμενη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 25, 2014)

Ανταπόκριση εν θερμώ από Βόρεια Ελλάδα.

Τόπος και χρόνος: Πτολεμαΐδα, Πέμπτη 25 Δεκεμβρίου 2014, 2:30 μ.μ.

Συνθήκες: Οικογενειακό τραπέζι Χριστουγέννων

Παριστάμενοι: άντρες, γυναίκες, παιδιά όλων των ηλικιών

Κοινωνική κατάσταση: μεσοαστική

Μορφωτικό επίπεδο: μέσο (όλοι οι άντρες πανεπιστημιακής μόρφωσης)

Εθνοτικές καταβολές: προσφυγικές, από Μικρά Ασία και Πόντο

Γλωσσικό γεγονός: "Βρε παιδιά, εκείνη τη σάλτσα δίπλα στην τηγανιά δεν την αρέσει κανένας;"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2014)

Φοβερή η ανταπόκριση! :clap::clap:


Gilgamesh said:


> Έγραψα πως είναι αργκό επειδή την θυμάμαι αυτήν την έκφραση από μάγκικες στιχομυθίες.


Αυτές τις μάγκικες στιχομυθίες, πού τις συνάντησες και πότε; Τις άκουσες, τις διάβασες; Σε τι πλαίσιο ακριβώς;

Αναρωτιέμαι πάλι, η αργκό μπορεί όντως να περάσει στην καθομιλουμένη; Και μάλιστα προκειμένου για ιδιαίτερη σύνταξη, όχι για λεξιλόγιο. Τι λένε οι γλωσσολόγοι μας; Εμένα πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να πρόκειται για μικρασιάτικη σύνταξη που πέρασε σε κάποιες ομάδες ανθρώπων, κυρίως της Βόρειας Ελλάδας, σε κύκλους με πολλές οικογένειες μικρασιάτικης καταγωγής, ίσως. Μπορεί να είμαι και τελείως εκτός, όμως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2014)

Φυσικά και αργκοτικές χρήσεις μπορούν να περάσουν στην καθομιλουμένη. Τι άλλο είναι π.χ. το "τα παίρνω στο κρανίο" που καταγράφεται πλέον και σε λεξικά;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 25, 2014)

Η αργκό μπορεί να λεξικογραφηθεί, λεξικογράφηση δεν συνεπάγεται εκτεταμένη χρήση στην καθομιλουμένη. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πάντως, πιο πολύ για στοιχείο τοπικού ιδιώματος μου φαίνεται αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Άλλο το «δεν _*το*_ αρέσω αυτό» και άλλο «δεν αρέσω αυτό». Το πρώτο χρησιμοποιείται. Παλιότερα τουλάχιστον. Είναι αργκό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι βορειοελλαδικό, πάντως. Το δεύτερο δεν υπάρχει.


Συμφωνώ με τον Gilgamesh. Άλλα παραδείγματα τέτοιας σύνταξης.


Τα παιδιά δεν αρέσουν το σχολείο.
Ο Μανώλης δεν αρέσει τη φασολάδα.
Τα έχετε ακούσει ποτέ;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 25, 2014)

Όχι. Υπάρχει όμως περίπτωση να προσπάθησε ο υποτιτλιστής να εξευγενίσει τη σύνταξη με τον αδύναμο τύπο της αντωνυμίας και από εκεί να προέκυψε το «δεν αρέσω».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά και αργκοτικές χρήσεις μπορούν να περάσουν στην καθομιλουμένη. Τι άλλο είναι π.χ. το "τα παίρνω στο κρανίο" που καταγράφεται πλέον και σε λεξικά;


Ναι βέβαια, αλλά δεν το λέει η μαμά μου και η θεια Χρυσούλα και η γιαγιά Ματούλα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα αν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αργκό, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κυρίες της μεσοαστικής τάξης δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάνε αργκό. Το ΛΚΝ λέει "προφορικό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα, που χρησιμοποιείται ως συνθηματική γλώσσα από ορισμένες κοινωνικές ή επαγγελματικές ομάδες (περιθώριο, υπόκοσμος, νέοι κ.ά.)". Ούτε περιθώριο ήταν οι κυρίες, ούτε υπόκοσμος, σας το υπογράφω. Μετά όμως δίνει ως παράδειγμα "επαγγελματική/επαρχιώτικη αργκό". Τέτοια χρήση δεν ήξερα, καιρός να τη μάθω λοιπόν.


Στην επαγγελματική χρήση το ΛΚΝ πιθανότατα μπερδεύει την αργκό με τη ζαργκόν. Επίσης, με τον αυστηρά ακριβολογικό ορισμό, δεν είναι αργκό κάθε προφορικό ιδίωμα.


----------



## crystal (Dec 25, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Gilgamesh. Άλλα παραδείγματα τέτοιας σύνταξης.
> 
> 
> Τα παιδιά δεν αρέσουν το σχολείο.
> ...



Ναι, εννοείται. Και σε καταφατικό: 
Τ' άρεσε η Μαρία το δώρο;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2014)

Πρόσεξε, είπες: Το άρεσε η Μαρία το δώρο; 
Άρα στο καταφατικό είναι: Η Μαρία το άρεσε το δώρο.
Δεν είναι: Η Μαρία άρεσε το δώρο.

Βλέπεις τη διαφορά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ναι βέβαια, αλλά δεν το λέει η μαμά μου και η θεια Χρυσούλα και η γιαγιά Ματούλα. :)



Σήμερα όχι, όμως εμείς σαν πατεράδες και μαμάδες θα συνεχίσουμε να το λέμε, το ίδιο και όταν γίνουμε παππούδες. Διάφορες ιδιωματικές χρήσεις της γλώσσας μάλλον ξεκίνησαν σαν αργκό κι εμείς καθόμαστε και ψάχνουμε για νατσούλειες ρίζες.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτές τις μάγκικες στιχομυθίες, πού τις συνάντησες και πότε; Τις άκουσες, τις διάβασες; Σε τι πλαίσιο ακριβώς;



Χμ...νομίζω πως θυμάμαι τον Σταύρακα (τον γνωστό χαρακτήρα του μάγκα που υπάρχει και στον Καραγκιόζη) να χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση σε επιθεωρισιακές ηχογραφήσεις του μεσοπολέμου. Όμως δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη στο μυαλό μου, τώρα που το λες. 
Επίσης θα μπορούσαμε να ρίξουμε μια ματιά στον Τσιφόρο, πιστεύω πως θα την βρούμε την έκφραση κι εκεί.
Τέλος πάντων, αυτό είναι το κυρίως πλαίσιο: επιθεωρήσεις και κωμική αναπαράσταση του κόσμου της μαγκιάς στην τέχνη.


----------

